# Solved: print active sheet macro in excel



## pctsvs (Aug 15, 2005)

What is the macro to print out an active sheet in excel? What I am wanting to do is run a report that will update info and print it out from a different sheet in the same workbook.


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

*Worksheets(1).PrintOut* where 1 is the index number of the sheet

or

*Sheets("Sheet1").PrintOut*

or

*ActiveSheet.PrintOut*

Rollin


----------

